

Laplacian Sigils: William George Armstrong’s Electrical Discharge Experiments - Petiver
http://www.dataisnature.com/?p=2081

======
kleer001
I don't know how or why, but I get the intuition that significant computation
should be able to be done with this process. It's an entirely subjective and
probably incorrect intuition. But I imagine blocks of software filled with
trillions of nano-pores waiting for a bolt of lightning to strike, travel
through the possible channels, and leave the correct answer to whatever the
question was.

